# RIP Scamp



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Again, I have to say goodbye to a loved animal.

Scamp came home from the shelter with me a few years ago, an elderly sheltie left homeless by his owner's death. He had his own health problems: pounds of fatty tumors, arthritis, and morbid obesity. He was a complete gentleman, but our cat Assumpta beat the living daylights out of him. It was decided that he should move next door to our neighbours' house where he could have 3 collie roommates.

He adored it there. After Skeeter, the oldest collie died, Scamp became Da Man. And after Sophie (the next oldest) died, he bonded with the last collie. He loved his walks, and barking at squirrels and basketballs. But over the last couple of weeks, he went downhill fast. He lost so much weight in such a short time, lost sight in one eye, and was losing muscle so fast that he had a hard time standing and walking. Last night, we had a "family meeting" to make decisions (we always worked together as a team for Scamp, figuring four heads were better than one). I looked in his eyes, and he just wasn't there anymore. He was alive only because he hadn't died yet, but he didn't care anymore.

This morning we took him to the vet's where my neighbor works and released him from this life. He passed more peacefully and easily than any other animal I've ever seen (and I've seen a fair few). My neighbour slipped off his collar and gave it to me...they never changed his tags, and they still had my name on them. 

He was a sweet little dog, and a manipulative genius (he could con a cookie out of anyone). He was spoiled rotten in the winter of his life and loved his bizarre patchwork family. And we all adored him. He was a little fighter, and came back from a LOT of medical problems, but this time it was too much too fast and he no longer had the will or energy to fight. He left his life peacefully and quietly, surrounded by his "family of coincidence," who loved him very much.










Rest in Peace, Scamp


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, Scamp was a beautiful dog. He had a great life, filled with love from with his many families. Every dog should be so fortunate. He sounded like a wonderful friend.

I'm so sorry for your loss, Gudewife. It's good to see you here, but I wish it was under happier circumstances. I hope you'll drop in with an Assumpta story when you feel up to it.

RIP Scamp


EDIT: typo


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I remember you telling us about Scamp so well. His picture tears at my heartstrings. I know how those big brown eyes can talk anyone into giving a cookie! 

Bless your heart, Gudewife. This is so hard, and knowing they've had a long life is never enough. We want them to live forever. I know the decision was a hard one, but I'm sure you did what was best. God bless.

You are a treasure yourself; I hope to see more of you.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... I'm so so sorry ... Scamp is a beautiful dog... I know you will miss him. RIP sweet babie.... :angel


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Just a quick update:

A few days ago, a 6 year old unspayed female Sheltie showed up at the shelter. She has heartworm, and some bad flea damage, but she is very sweet...shy and sensitive, but sweet.

So tonight she's spayed, de-flead, scheduled for her heartworm treatment next week...and spending her first night in her new home next door.

Funny how fate works out sometimes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They needed each other.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Gudewife said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> A few days ago, a 6 year old unspayed female Sheltie showed up at the shelter. She has heartworm, and some bad flea damage, but she is very sweet...shy and sensitive, but sweet.
> 
> ...


I think Scamp sent her. He knew she needed a home and that your neighbors home would be the perfect place for her.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Keeping you in my thoughts , the loss of an animal is devestating.

He sure was beautiful.


----------

